# Radon Slide 140 8.0 (2018) - Geräusche



## newb84 (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich habe vor wenigen Tagen mein Fahrrad beim Händler um die Ecke abgeholt (verkauft u.a. auch Radon), und habe nun ein echt nerviges Problem: 



Ab ca. Min. 2:55 tritt es auf. Leider ist das eher die Regel als die Ausnahme - für mich so kaum hinnehmbar, zumindest nicht bei dem Preis. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt? Mag nur ungern deswegen vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten.


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2018)

Das ist die Bremsscheibe die an den Belägen schleift. Darüber regst Du Dich auf ? Mit den Fingern die Scheibe zurecht biegen. Fertig (kein Witz). Kannste auch mal google nutzen zur Bestätigung. Oder ab und an mal leicht kurz den Bremshebel ziehen, dann legen sich die Beläge wieder parallel zur Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newb84 (7. Mai 2018)

Die Geräusche bei 2:55 sind Schleifgeräusche? Finde ich komisch... vom Klang. Es tritt auch nur auf wenn ich keine Steigung oder Gefälle habe. Die Bremsscheibe ist absolut gerade - war vorhin beim Händler. Was meinst du mit "zurecht biegen" ? Werde mal googlen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Mai 2018)

newb84 schrieb:


> Die Geräusche bei 2:55 sind Schleifgeräusche? Finde ich komisch... vom Klang. Es tritt auch nur auf wenn ich keine Steigung oder Gefälle habe. Die Bremsscheibe ist absolut gerade - war vorhin beim Händler. Was meinst du mit "zurecht biegen" ? Werde mal googlen...



Hi,

bitte das Rad erst einmal in Ruhe einfahren und (wenn noch vorhanden) bei der Erstinspektion checken lassen. Es hört sich (wie auch schon @filiale vermutet) nach schleifenden Bremsscheiben an - dies macht sich vor allem bei Kurvenfahrten oder auch bei starkem Antritt bemerkbar. Scheibe richten, Beläge ordentlich einbremsen, evtl. Bremssattel justieren - Problem zu 99% gelöst. Ggf. kurz beim Händler zwecks Check aufsuchen.

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: bitte nicht für jede Frage immer ein neuen Thread eröffnen - für uns wird es so langsam komplett unübersichtlich! Es gibt Sammelthreads für fast jedes Bike/Thema hier im Unterforum.


----------



## newb84 (8. Mai 2018)

Sorry, wusste nicht dass es dazu schon Threads für genau das Bike gibt. Dachte eigentlich, ich hätte gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
Was bedeutet "einfahren" ? 100km? 500km?
Ich war bereits beim Händler (gestern), der wusste nicht weiter.
Es tritt nicht bei Kurvenfahrten oder starkem Antritt auf sondern nur wenn ich gerade aus gemütlich fahre.
Die Bremsscheibe ist laut Händler 1a. Werde heute nur und ausschliesslich die Vorderbremse benutzen.
Das Bike hat bis jetzt vielleicht 50km drauf.

ps.: geht um ein Radon Slide Hybrid


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Mai 2018)

Hi,

auf Seite 20 findest Du Infos zum korrekten einbremsen: http://www.magura.com/media/1930/mt_2016_de_web_06.pdf

Die Erstinspektion sollte je nach Fahrweise/Gebrauch nach gut 150-300km oder 3-4 Wochen nach Kauf erfolgen um Nachjustierungen, bei den Hybrid Modellen erscheint i.d.R. auch ein Werkzeug-Symbol im Display. Infos hierzu findest Du auf Seite 70 unserer BA: https://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-li...ws/bedienungsanleitung-fuer-alle-radon-bikes/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2018)

Es kommt beim Einfahren nicht nur auf die km an sondern wie oft Du gebremst hast. Du kannst 200km am Deich entlang fahren und Dein Rad ist null% eingefahren weil Du nie bremst und nie schaltest. Das Zauberwort heißt "Wechselbelastung". Daher gibt es auch keine pauschale KM Angabe. Früher sagte man: von 30km/h auf null hart einbremsen. Das Ganze mehrfach, ca. 20-30 mal. Dann sollte die Bremse eingespielt sein. Wenn es dann noch schleift muß man mal schauen ...


----------



## newb84 (8. Mai 2018)

Alles klar. Werde wieder berichten - hab grad Urlaub und mach nachher eine kleine Tour und werde nur die Vorderbremse nutzen und paar mal eine Vollbremsung machen.
Habe auch was gelesen von "Antidröhnmatten" - kann da zufällig jemand was empfehlen, sollte das Geräusch nicht besser werden?

update:
Gerade um die 10km gefahren und die Bremsen sehr belastet - jetzt schleift es durchgehend 
Das Klirrgeräusch tritt weiterhin auf. Es liegt def. an der Vorderbremse - sobald ich die Bremse ziehe, ist das Klirrgeräusch weg. Naja mal gucken... zur Not irgendwann so eine Spiderscheibe kaufen oder versuchen mit diesen "Antidröhnmatten" zu arbeiten.


----------



## newb84 (1. Juni 2018)

Habe inzwischen keine Probleme mehr. Der Händler hat die hier verbaut: http://shop.gprag.ch/artikel,gpr,de...C-Scheibe-Ice-Tech-203mm?pVariante=01.223.353
Jetzt ist Ruhe  
Beim Bremsen quietscht jetzt die hintere Bremse, aber das ist nicht so wild.


----------



## agadir (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem, aber mit der Bremse am HR.
Bei 22-24 km/h auf Asphalt scheppert die Scheibe, bei anderen Geschwindigkeiten oder auf weichem Untergrund alles ok, beim Bremsen keine Probleme, Scheibe läuft frei und sauber im Bremssattel und hat auch keinen Seitenschlag.
Scheint ein Resonanz-Problem zu sein.
Ev. tritt es erst auf seit ich auf tubeless gewechselt bin.
Ich bin jetzt auf Shimano RT76 (180) gewechselt und damit ist das Problem weg.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Hativ (23. August 2018)

Ich habe das selbe Problem beim Slide 140 Hybrid 9.0. Von Kauf an bis nun ca. 150km die Geräusche wie im Video von der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Immer bei 25-27 km/h, also kurz nachdem man aus der Motor-Unterstützung heraus ist. Während leichtem betätigen der vorderen Bremse hört es auf. Sehr störend und erntet natürlich seltsame Blicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2018)

Hativ schrieb:


> erntet natürlich seltsame Blicke.



Solltest Du doch als Mofafahrer gewohnt sein 

Da bleibt dir wohl nix anderes als auch die Umrüstung auf eine andere Scheibe wenn das korrekte zentrieren etc. nichts gebracht hatte.
Das hatte ich früher bei den Formula bremsen ständig. Die Scheibe verwindet sich je nach Geschwindigkeit und Kurvenlage.
Die Scheiben mit Aluspider verwinden sich weniger, hab ich damals bei der Formula auch gemacht die konnte man problemlos mit Shimpanso Scheiben fahren


----------



## Hativ (31. August 2018)

Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe mir jetzt Shimano SM-RT86 Bremsscheiben mit Alu-Spider gekauft und das Geräusch tritt nicht mehr auf.


----------

